# Secrets of Theurgy - Theurgic Lorewarden



## kingpaul (Aug 4, 2004)

Does the Lore ability stack with a Bard's Bardic Knowledge?


----------



## HellHound (Aug 4, 2004)

Hmmm...

Have to check if the Loremaster's ability does...


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 5, 2004)

The core loremaster's ability does not stack, but I see no reason why they shouldn't.  It says it works like the bardic class ability, right?


----------



## kingpaul (Aug 6, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> The core loremaster's ability does not stack, but I see no reason why they shouldn't.  It says it works like the bardic class ability, right?



Well, here's what things have to say:



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Lore: Loremasters gather knowledge. At 2nd level, they gain the ability to know legends or information regarding various topics, just like a bard can with bardic knowledge. The loremaster adds her level and her Intelligence modifier to the Knowledge check. See page 29 in the Player’s Handbook for more information on bardic knowledge.






			
				RSRD said:
			
		

> Lore: At 2nd level, a loremaster gains the ability to know legends or information regarding various topics, just as a bard can with bardic knowledge. The loremaster adds her level and her Intelligence modifier to the lore check, which functions otherwise exactly like a bardic knowledge check.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 7, 2004)

Yes, it stacks.


----------



## kingpaul (Aug 7, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Yes, it stacks.



Thanks


----------

